# Political Map of Middle East



## Phoenix15 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been following these forums for a while and this is my first post to this site (other than my introduction).

While reading these forums it is clear that the community here can provide a lot of insight to a few questions that I have. I find it fairly hard to follow all of this: who we financially support, who our allies are, who our "allies" are, who our enemies are, what countries fund what militant groups, and what militant groups are legitimate fighting forces. 

If you could profile the following countries and just give a brief explanation of their role in the Middle East I would greatly appreciate it. Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Jordan, Lebanon, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Turkey, and Israel. 
Also, a similar profile for the relevant militant groups would be helpful. 

Thanks for any insight ya'll can offer.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2013)

Phoenix15 said:


> I've been following these forums for a while and this is my first post to this site (other than my introduction).
> 
> While reading these forums it is clear that the community here can provide a lot of insight to a few questions that I have. I find it fairly hard to follow all of this: who we financially support, who our allies are, who our "allies" are, who our enemies are, what countries fund what militant groups, and what militant groups are legitimate fighting forces.
> 
> ...


 
Probably not going to happen, but you could do the research yourself.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 6, 2013)

What's stopping you from doing the research to answer your questions?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 6, 2013)

Phoenix15 said:


> If you could...



I could do a lot.  Most people here can.  I am sure you could too...

Read more to get a feel for this place before asking for things on a silver platter.  And then read more.



Phoenix15 said:


> Thanks for any insight ya'll can offer.



You're welcome.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2013)

The only reason I'm not locking this thread is to give the OP an opportunity to defend his oiginal post. On a personal level to see such a request, with so much work involved, and on such a broad front smells like we're doing homework and is a bit insulting regardless of the motivations involved.

The thread stays open for now. Some restrictions may apply.


----------



## Phoenix15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well it's clear I went about this in the wrong manner. I have researched a lot of this before and I was just looking for some insight from those who have spent time on the ground in the region and may have a greatly different opinion than what the media publishes or what is readily accessible through internet research. I'll post the list and what I know about each respective country/militant group and if anyone wants to provide feedback then great. Typing up list and information as you read this.


----------



## Phoenix15 (Aug 6, 2013)

If I am off base or misled by information please let me know. When it comes to active militant groups in the middle east I am extremely ignorant and need to do more research in that area. 

Iraq - full withdrawal in December of 2011 hopefully leaving behind a self reliant Iraq.  
Afghanistan - continued withdrawal in hopes of leaving behind a self reliant Afghanistan (wont happen, huge power vacuum here)
Syria - currently in civil war. Iran supports Hezbollah and their presence in this conflict.
Yemen - another country that experienced civil unrest during the Arab Spring. US Military presence and terrorist hotbed. 
Jordan - Ally of western countries and receives funding from US but is not an ally that would openly and militarily support the US in the region.
Lebanon - Another ally of ours. Biggest recepient of military funding from the US behind Israel. 
Iran - high tensions with western countries. Israel may strike if they cross the red line and US involvement after that will get interesting. Funds multiple militant groups with anti western agendas. 
Pakistan - one of our "allies" but continually gives refuge to Taliban, Haqqani, Hezbi Islami, etc.. as they retreat across the border from Afghanistan. Also, complete BS that they didnt know Osama was there. 
UAE - Lots of military material provided by US and France. More of an economic force in the region than a military force. 
Kuwait - Ally of US and we have large military bases there. 
Bahrain - receives military funding from US and plays a mediating role in the relations of the region. 
Oman - experienced civil unrest during Arab Spring and is one of the few countries in the region to maintain friendly relations with Iran. 
Egypt - receives huge amount of aid from US. Not much needs to be said about the civil unrest there.
Turkey - big ally of ours. Second largest armed force in NATO behind the US Forces.
Israel - as alluded to in a post on the site, is our bulldog in the middle east, so to speak. Iran's approach to the nuclear red line has the region on its toes with all eyes on Israels response.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2013)

Off the top of my head, Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Iran, Pakistan, and Israel all have multiple discussions on them.

Again, your request is so broad it is nearly impossible to do much more than a very, very brief sketch of the countries involved...which you've already done. What you're asking for is a mini case study of each country.

I do want to thank you for responding like an adult rather than the petulant children I've seen on this board of late.


----------



## Phoenix15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Valid point in regards to how broad this topic is. Sorry for posting. Delete if need be!


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2013)

No need for that.

Look, it isn't that I'm trying to kill any discussion, but the breadth of the questions involved is the limiting factor here. I think you're end would be better met by participating in existing threads OR starting threads from news articles with your own commentary. The discussion can develop from there.

You kind of just walked into a restaurant and said "steak."


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 6, 2013)

lol, more like he walked into a restaurant, looked at the menu and said "yes."

Help us with the "why."  Why do you want this information?  Is it for a school project?  If so, it is WAY too broad, unless you're doing a PhD dissertation or something.  Tell us what your end state is, and we might be able to help you narrow your focus a bit.  And DON'T tell us that this is personal curiosity or something equally ridiculous, we won't believe you and even if it's true, most members here will probably think you're a weirdo and won't want to help anyway.


----------



## Phoenix15 (Aug 7, 2013)

I posted this out of personal interest, not for a school project. Yes, I can find out a lot of information through research but these forums have people that have information/opinions on these countries/militant groups that you can't find just by searching the internet. If my respect for the knowledge that these forums contain and my desire to hear your opinions makes me a weirdo then so be it. 

To narrow down what I was looking for maybe ya'll can share your opinions on the following: 
Am I wrong to assume that with an unstable Iraq and Afghanistan a power vacuum has been created and a different country or militant group may look to fill that void? 
With Iran's nuclear progressions and tensions rising, if Israel was to strike who all would get involved and who would side with who? 

I tried to "politically map" the region in hopes of some people throwing in their 2 cents about this country or that country and their tendencies during times of high tension or even war. Sorry for how broad it was and I guess I should've just asked my questions in the appropriate threads for each respective topic.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2013)

> Am I wrong to assume that with an unstable Iraq and Afghanistan a power vacuum has been created and a different country or militant group may look to fill that void?
> With Iran's nuclear progressions and tensions rising, if Israel was to strike who all would get involved and who would side with who?


A wise SGM once told me:  Never try to  figure out which way somebody will jump in an ambush, if you don't know, stay behind him so he doesn't shoot you."  It can be applied to your  post above, because most of those newly in power are barely known and we can guess their ties, but don't know for certain...  stay behind them and don't let them shoot you, because nobody knows which way they're going to jump when the mass casualty producing weapon initiates the ambush.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2013)

Phoenix15 said:


> To narrow down what I was looking for maybe ya'll can share your opinions on the following:
> Am I wrong to assume that with an unstable Iraq and Afghanistan a power vacuum has been created and a different country or militant group may look to fill that void?


 
I can't speak about Iraq, but with regard to Afghanistan...

You basically have the Karzais of this country, or the people we'd like to see in office as one faction. You have a much smaller subset of folks who aren't really aligned with anyone and we'd take them over the next two groups.

Factions 3 and 4 are the Taliban and the Haqqani Network. In theory the HQN is a subset of the TB, but the reality is that both are sponsored by the Pakistani ISI. The ISI is looking to hedge its bets after we pull out. Why?

Look at Afghanistan's history. Periods of stability are rare. After the Soviets left the Muj overran the Communist gov't and began a bloody civil war from 92-96. The Taliban stepped up and used that war to rise to power. Afghans switch sides with an alarming frequency; Taliban "supporters" in 96 were merely warlords paid off to not oppose the TB. Money and power are powerful motivators in any country.

The HQN would probably stay with the TB long enough to finish off the pro-Western gov't in power, not unlike the TB, "Northern Alliance," and others from 89-92. Once that's over it is every warlord for himself and Pakistan would control two of the largest groups left.

All of that is assuming pro-Iranian factions from Herat (Ismail Khan's people) don't decide to "vote with a bullet"....

The Afghans may hate us but when we leave dirt and shrapnel will be part of the basic food groups in this country.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 7, 2013)

If you offer Marauder a bottle of fine scotch I'm sure he could find some NCOs to come up with just such a map.  It has to be fine stuff mind you, none of that 7-11 shit in the paper bag.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 7, 2013)

One thing to remember is that in order to look at where countries may be headed, look at there they came from, and what they are traditionally all about.

I am not well versed in most of what you are asking, and I haven't finished this book, but @Viper1 recommended Afghanistan: A Cultural and Political History, by Thomas Barfield.  It is an excellent book on the country that will probably give you better insight to things.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> If you offer Marauder a bottle of fine scotch I'm sure he could find some NCOs to come up with just such a map.  It has to be fine stuff mind you, none of that 7-11 shit in the paper bag.



If they were good NCOs, they'd already have this knocked out for me so I could just come along, dust it off, and exchange it for some fine Glenlivet, which we would then all share.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> If they were good NCOs, they'd already have this knocked out for me so I could just come along, dust it off, and exchange it for some fine Glenlivet, which we would then all share.


 
And, who says we don't have it... updated every couple of years since 1979... and are holding out for Royal Salute, none of this Glenlivet or Nadura daily toss Scotch...


----------



## Phoenix15 (Aug 8, 2013)

Free, thanks for the response. So basically it's a wait until the Karzais fall and then its every warlord for himself with the Taliban running freely. And in regards to that bottle, my drink selection usually begins with, "Hey Mr." :-":-":-"


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Phoenix15 said:


> Free, thanks for the response. So basically it's a wait until the Karzais fall and then its every warlord for himself with the Taliban running freely.


 
I don't think the gov't can remain in power without a strong US presence. Now, I don't equate "strong" with "large." I think at this point if we cut back to a beefy SOF presence (SF, the 75th, JSOC, CA) with enough air (fixed and rotary) to sustain, transport, and provide CAS, then we can do it. That might be the model we'll see after 2014 but I doubt it. I doubt it because the conventional Army will come in and want their slice of the pie. Our conventional forces are probably the world's best at breaking stuff and invading countries, but they have almost no business being in Afghanistan.

Depending on what route we take after 2014, I could see the gov't hanging on until 2018-2020. It could easily implode sooner, it depends on what we're still doing after 2014.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 8, 2013)

[quote="Phoenix15, post: 294336, member]So basically it's a wait until the Karzais fall and then its every warlord for himself with the Taliban running freely[/quote]

Wont even have to wait till Karzai falls. It will go back to that before the last C17 leaves the ground. 

Freefall said it.. JSOC and CAS would do more to stabilize the country than anything else (IF the boots on the ground are shot calling) 

Its all a band-aid though. The country is a microcosym of the situation all over the planet. You cant force feed Democracy.


----------

